# where are my recent posts



## bowlfullofbliss (Jan 28, 2013)

in my profile, under recent posts, there is no record of them between the 20th and today. even the ones that I made today are not showing up in there, even though they're in the threads themselves.

strange..........just an fyi that there is something going on today.


edit....I've tried, per Chica, to log out and I also did a shut down on my computer. there is still no record of my posts from the 20th, throughout today........


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 28, 2013)

mines is like that too. I know there is a delay, but not sure how long the delay is. I wouldn't worry about it, even though the delay does seem long . mines only shows post made up to the 19th of this month.


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 28, 2013)

Everybody freeze! Fbi!


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 28, 2013)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> in my profile, under recent posts, there is no record of them between the 20th and today. even the ones that I made today are not showing up in there, even though they're in the threads themselves.
> 
> strange..........just an fyi that there is something going on today.
> 
> ...



I can see your posts in your profile from today, the last one from 3:34 pm.
https://www.rollitup.org/members/bowlfullofbliss-161748.html

Maybe try deleting cookies, clearing browser history etc.


----------



## dbkick (Jan 28, 2013)

I can only see them up until 1-20.


----------



## dbkick (Jan 28, 2013)

cleared everything and still the same.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 28, 2013)

dbkick said:


> cleared everything and still the same.



I can see them all including this one.


----------



## dbkick (Jan 28, 2013)

I can't :/


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 31, 2013)

I can't see any posts after the 19th or 20th either, and I've been reporting this to Rollie for over a week now. He can't seem to find that there is a problem. He'll get it figured out eventually.


----------



## dbkick (Feb 3, 2013)

even tried with a different browser, same thing.


----------



## dbkick (Feb 3, 2013)

tried on my phone, same thing, your end.


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Feb 3, 2013)

rollitup said:


> I can't see any posts after the 19th or 20th either, and I've been reporting this to Rollie for over a week now. He can't seem to find that there is a problem. He'll get it figured out eventually.


its still happening, or I guess not happening.......and aren't you Rollie? Am I losing my mind . I haven't smoked down in 3 weeks so I'm not having a stoner moment...


----------



## dbkick (Feb 3, 2013)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> its still happening, or I guess not happening.......and aren't you Rollie? Am I losing my mind . I haven't smoked down in 3 weeks so I'm not having a stoner moment...


holy fuck that can kill you , smoke down!


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Feb 3, 2013)

Some of my recent posts are also gone.


----------



## dbkick (Feb 3, 2013)

CaptainCAVEMAN said:


> Some of my recent posts are also gone.


I don't know if they're gone or just not available in history. I can still see threads after 1-20 but I don't find them in a search of latest threads, not one user I look at latest posts shows past 1-20.


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Feb 3, 2013)

dbkick said:


> I don't know if they're gone or just not available in history. I can still see threads after 1-20 but I don't find them in a search of latest threads, not one user I look at latest posts shows past 1-20.


It seems you're right - a thread I started a couple days ago is shown way back in toke-and-talk but does not show in my recent started threads. At least it's still there!


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes, all of the threads/posts are here, it's just that the indexing is not showing them in some searches. It's not working for me in FireFox or IE. Some Chrome users are not experiencing the problem, which is really confusing.


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Feb 5, 2013)

guys it would sure be nice if this could be addressed and fixed. I rely on looking on my recent posts to see replys to smart ass things I say, and its hard to do with it like this 

lol.

come on already, its broken, I need my post log fixed, I know this must be fixable right?


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2013)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> guys it would sure be nice if this could be addressed and fixed. I rely on looking on my recent posts to see replys to smart ass things I say, and its hard to do with it like this
> 
> lol.
> 
> come on already, its broken, I need my post log fixed, I know this must be fixable right?


i believe the post above you, is letting you know that they are working on the issue but its confusing because its not doing it to many other browsers, why not try a different browser?


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Feb 5, 2013)

none of them work for me Sunni......I've tried.

edit....Chrome is one I tried per advice and it is the same issue with that, FF, and IE.


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2013)

okay , well best thing to do is to wait it out until the problem gets fixed, I am sorry its taking longer then expected, I can assure you they know of the problem and are trying to work on it.


----------



## smokajoe (Feb 5, 2013)

Same problem here!


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2013)

thanks for letting us know smokajoe ! noted!


----------



## dbkick (Feb 10, 2013)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunni (Feb 10, 2013)

Again were still working on the issue we realize its a problem , no need to bump PLEASE be patient


----------



## dbkick (Feb 10, 2013)

oh it wasn't out of necessity I was just bored and wanted to bump it, thanks.


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah, this problem is one of those damn conundrums! Server admin is working on it and can't figure it out. I know it's frustrating, and we thank you for your patience.


----------



## smokajoe (Feb 26, 2013)

Hehe I can't wait for it t o come back, the threads I have probably forgotten is nuts!!!! I blame toke n talk


----------



## sunni (Feb 26, 2013)

smokajoe said:


> Hehe I can't wait for it t o come back, the threads I have probably forgotten is nuts!!!! I blame toke n talk


have you checked your subbed area?


----------



## smokajoe (Feb 28, 2013)

ya nothing there either  oh well no biggy haha


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Mar 1, 2013)

boy I sure miss having this feature.................is there any chance this is fixable or is a lost cause Potroast?


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm sorry, but I don't know. I miss it too, it makes my job more difficult, and sometimes impossible.

It sucks out loud!


----------



## aknight3 (Mar 4, 2013)

i agree as well, i wondered what happened to that feature.


----------



## dbkick (Mar 7, 2013)

all I know is I can see post up to 1-20-2013 , something that happened then. can anyone with this issue confirm that? do you see posts with a date later than 1-20-2013?


----------



## sunni (Mar 7, 2013)

we're still having issues sorry , i know this is taking a really long time its even affecting our staff aswell


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 7, 2013)

I can see all my old posts, new posts on subscriptions as well as the recent posts of ppl. on my very short friends list. I am running chrome on windows 7.


----------



## dbkick (Mar 7, 2013)

doesn't really bother me that much, I pretty much fire and forget anyway. it's gotta bug the fuck out of admin/mods though I'm sure.


----------



## sunni (Mar 7, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I can see all my old posts, new posts on subscriptions as well as the recent posts of ppl. on my very short friends list. I am running chrome on windows 7.


it doesnt matter it happening to some and happening to none, and thats why its a pain in the ass to figure out wtf is happening and where the issue is


----------



## dbkick (Mar 24, 2013)

ok , I lied, it bothers me a little. again, this problem seems to have appeared in my case anyway on 1-20-2013 . I don't know if this is the case for everyone experiencing this problem or not. don't you have logs of events ?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 24, 2013)

I have no posts either past Jan 20.


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

its happening to some and not others, it personally isnt happening to me, however you can check your "subscribed" threads


----------



## dbkick (Mar 24, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I have no posts either past Jan 20.


this should be a good hint of where to start looking for the problem.


----------



## dbkick (Apr 17, 2013)

so hey if SOME of us (sounds like discrimination) can't get this feature back could we at least get a ninjam server or two hosted by RIU, I know there's some people here that would play and a podcast and everybody else could listen if they didn't want to contribute.


----------



## dbkick (Apr 17, 2013)

I know the guys over at cockos would be glad to work with riu in anyway to help.


----------



## spek9 (Apr 18, 2013)

On the same topic (I think), I'm trying to find posts that I created. Either I'm high and can't figure it out, or I just can't figure it out period. I'd like to update a post I created, but I get 'no results' when I look within my profile.

Am I broken, or is the site broken?

-spek


----------



## sunni (Apr 18, 2013)

Spek I should be home in abour an hour ill work with you than


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Apr 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> Spek I should be home in abour an hour ill work with you than


have you figured out a way to fix this Sunni? it kind of sounded like it with this post. 3 months to the day this went down.


----------



## patlpp (Apr 20, 2013)

spek9 said:


> On the same topic (I think), I'm trying to find posts that I created. Either I'm high and can't figure it out, or I just can't figure it out period. I'd like to update a post I created, but I get 'no results' when I look within my profile.
> 
> Am I broken, or is the site broken?
> 
> -spek


Just an added hint. Google: "site:rollitup.org spek9" will result in about all your posts. After so many days though, you can not edit your posts.


----------



## sunni (Apr 20, 2013)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> have you figured out a way to fix this Sunni? it kind of sounded like it with this post. 3 months to the day this went down.


no i did not i told spek the thing same ive been telling everyone else


----------



## dbkick (Jun 2, 2013)

bump! 
so after several months of this we can assume the problem is around to stay?
Would be a shame to have to make another account just to search things. 
If you're affected by this bug/glitch you won't see any search results after 1-20-2013.


----------



## sunni (Jun 2, 2013)

dbkick said:


> bump!
> so after several months of this we can assume the problem is around to stay?
> Would be a shame to have to make another account just to search things.
> If you're affected by this bug/glitch you won't see any search results after 1-20-2013.


another account may not fix the problem anyways. 
we are still working on it. we have many many issues and things we are trying to fix at the moment all we can ask is be patient. were sorry this is happening but youll have to wait.


----------



## dbkick (Jun 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> another account may not fix the problem anyways.
> we are still working on it. we have many many issues and things we are trying to fix at the moment all we can ask is be patient. were sorry this is happening but youll have to wait.


excellent. yes patience .


----------



## dbkick (Jun 20, 2013)

Bump! Nice work to whoever fixed this issue.


----------



## sunni (Jun 20, 2013)

dbkick said:


> Bump! Nice work to whoever fixed this issue.


that would be the owner of the site


----------



## aknight3 (Jun 20, 2013)

RE: edit. my bad


----------



## dbkick (Jun 21, 2013)

Search appears to have glitched again.


----------

